# Photos from your neighborhood



## asp3 (May 31, 2020)

This topic is for people to share photos they've taken in their neighborhood.  I'll let everyone use their own definition of neighborhood, but I'd like to make sure you consider an area smaller than what you would consider your region.  Personally for me my neighborhood is the area of San Jose where I feel I can easily walk there and back home.

My first picture is one I took this morning.  I don't know what struck me about this scene, but I really wanted to capture it in a photo.  I was taking the dogs on our weekly forced march where I take them to and through San Jose State which is about a 2 1/2 mile round trip.  These are some interesting plants outside the Art building on campus.


----------



## The wanderer (Jun 1, 2020)

This is a bandstand that was recently rebuilt in a local park just about 1/2 mile from where I live. The whole park has had an upgrade and is looking good.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 1, 2020)

This is a young Cooper's hawk that was on the sidewalk in front of our house.  It had evidently fallen out of it's nest.  A neighbor got a towel and a cat carrier and took it to the local wildlife rescue facility.  The neighbor later heard that the hawk had recovered and eventually was released.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 1, 2020)

Well, first we had the wife's playground growing up, and then we have her current neighborhood walking the dogs.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 2, 2020)

This is the San Jose City Hall.  I love the building in the foreground.


----------



## 911 (Jun 2, 2020)

Back of my house before Memorial Day Cookout.


----------



## 911 (Jun 2, 2020)

Front. A few grandkids and neighbor's kids sitting in driveway at Memorial Day Cookout.


----------



## 911 (Jun 2, 2020)

I saved the best for last. Our pool. The pool guy didn't show up on Friday, so I had to clean it myself.


----------



## Pam (Jun 2, 2020)

Nearby Furness Abbey.


----------



## The wanderer (Jun 2, 2020)

Pam said:


> Nearby Furness Abbey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely photo, what was happening was it a re-enactment, or a fair.


----------



## 911 (Jun 2, 2020)

A re-enactment of what?


----------



## Pam (Jun 2, 2020)

The wanderer said:


> Lovely photo, what was happening was it a re-enactment, or a fair.



It was the annual medieval fair, taken last year.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

The river lee which runs through our little town through several more small towns and ultimately supplies London with fresh water..


----------



## The wanderer (Jun 3, 2020)

At Edinburgh castle which is only about 4 miles away from me they have a gun that fires at 1.00pm every day hence the name the One o'clock gun.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

The wanderer said:


> At Edinburgh castle which is only about 4 miles away from me they have a gun that fires at 1.00pm every day hence the name the One o'clock gun.
> 
> View attachment 107976


 Mons Meg ^^^^^ ...I remember well going to visit  when I was a child...  that's the beauty of living in the city, you're never short of interesting places to visit...


----------



## asp3 (Jun 3, 2020)

The wanderer said:


> At Edinburgh castle which is only about 4 miles away from me they have a gun that fires at 1.00pm every day hence the name the One o'clock gun.
> 
> View attachment 107976



We visited the castle when we stopped in the area on a cruise.  We really enjoyed Edinburgh and we'd like to go back to spend several days there.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 3, 2020)

Here's the sunrise above a vacant block near us that I took while I was walking the dogs.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

Part of the stream that runs through the woods at the back of my house, looking bleak but beautiful  as the  sun begins to go down  in winter


----------



## asp3 (Jun 4, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Part of the stream that runs through the woods at the back of my house, looking bleak but beautiful  as the  sun begins to go down  in winter



Looks beautiful to me.  We don't have a lot of rivers and streams in our area and the ones we do have often go dry or down to a trickle in the summer.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Looks beautiful to me.  We don't have a lot of rivers and streams in our area and the ones we do have often go dry or down to a trickle in the summer.


 we're very lucky we do have a lot of streams and rivers  which run through our area, and they never dry up even when we have the hottest summers, I don't know why ...  the one above has rainbow trout in it... it's on private land so therfore  it's not swamped with fishermen..


----------



## asp3 (Jun 4, 2020)

They hold a chalk art festival in a park a few blocks from us.  Here's a picture from the 2014 festival.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 5, 2020)

Trawler returning to Fraserburgh.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 5, 2020)

Another shot taken from Fraserburgh beach...  it's popular with kite surfers  and board surfers when conditions are right.



And a bit further along the beach  on a windy day.......


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

Some of my neighbours...


----------



## asp3 (Jun 5, 2020)

A mural a few blocks from us.  It speaks to San Jose's history of an agricultural area.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

2 views of one of  one of 2 parks  in our local market town


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## The wanderer (Jun 6, 2020)

A visit to the local Gardens.




hollydolly said:


> 2 views of one of  one of 2 parks  in our local market town


Looks really peacefull


----------



## asp3 (Jun 6, 2020)

A volunteer palm tree growing along the side walk where I walk the dogs.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 6, 2020)

All these pictures are awesomely lovely....keep posting for us to enjoy xo


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> All these pictures are awesomely lovely....keep posting for us to enjoy xo


thanks Pops...you're very kind


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 7, 2020)

THUNDER BAY – Despite a pandemic that has wreaked havoc on the global economy, the Port of Thunder Bay is reporting strong numbers, topping those from 2019.

Total shipping volumes as of the end of May are over 20 per cent higher than at the same point last year.

That’s largely down to a boom in grain shipments. Nearly 2.4 million metric tonnes of grain had moved through the port, about a 35 per cent increase from 2019.

“A lot of the business has dwindled for import/export on the ocean, grain being the exception,” Heney said. “So a lot of them are coming all the way up to Thunder Bay for [grain] to go back to Europe. That’s probably the most unusual phenomenon we’ve seen, the increase in ocean traffic.


There has been strong demand for durum wheat, used to make pasta.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

Camden Market the Largest open-air street market in London







...when will we able to eat again in a crowded cafe again, with no social distancing .. like this one in Camden market ?


----------



## drifter (Jun 7, 2020)

This was the weekend of the Strawberry Moon. I prepared myself to get a photo of this moon by placing a chair in an ideal
location, looked on the computer to find the time of the moonrise and what direction, laid my camera out on the patio table.
I was prepared for a moon shot. I waited and waited for the moon to show. Never happened. I did see clouds drifting by on
the prevailing breeze. All I got for my efforts was a Grackle preparing to take flight from the roof of my house and then only a
near silhouette before the clouds rolled in. Reminds the best laid plans sometime never happen.


So long, good bye, it's been good to know ya.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 7, 2020)

Unless you have a real good telephoto lens, the moon is a disappointing subject.


----------



## drifter (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes Sir, the moon is a difficult shot for us point and shooters.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Here's a picture of the impression on one of the sidewalk squares in our neighborhood.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

Part of the lane leading to my house...


----------



## asp3 (Jun 8, 2020)

This bush is one of our dogs favorite places to "stop."  This photo was actually taken a few years ago.  There was a car fire next to the bush year before last and it hasn't completely recovered yet.  It was better this year but not quite back to it's completely full bloom beauty.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Some nice looking clouds above some palm trees at San Jose State


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

Our local Train station.... only 2 platforms...


----------



## asp3 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jacaranda blossoms from last year


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Jacaranda blossoms from last year
> 
> View attachment 109125


We never see Jacaranda's here. Around the university in Adelaide, SA, there were some trees .. so beautiful.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 10, 2020)

My apartment building seen from the park across the street. I took this picture in April 2019.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

Peace & solitude at one of our local lakes....


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 10, 2020)

Seen around our local town in the Adelaide Hills for Covid19


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Peace & solitude at one of our local lakes....


My kind of place!!!!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 11, 2020)

The Cowboy Dinner Tree

50 mi from our cabin

Worth every mile


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

At the local Lakes....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

The boathouse.. taken from the opposite bank among the trees  in the park


----------



## asp3 (Jun 12, 2020)

A flowering bush on the corner of


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

Our local Narrowboat Marina. Our boat is moored here most of the year..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 12, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> The Cowboy Dinner Tree
> 
> 50 mi from our cabin
> 
> ...


@Gary O' I love the decor. That is my kind of atmosphere. I bet the food is delicious.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 12, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love the decor. That is my kind of atmosphere. I bet the food is delicious.


It's got a rather high rating
Meat lover's haven
The soup
The salads
The rolls (secret recipe)
The 32oz beef stake (nobody can eat it all) done to perfection
Or, a whole chicken done the way you like it
Quite the write ups...and they aren't  exaggerating

Yeah, even though they're known for their food, the atmosphere is the draw

It's an old cattle drive stop


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2020)

Miss Bateman Clematis from our garden


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

Believe it or not this is a pub.. a very cosy pub which sells fresh organic produce too... Not the clearest of pictures because I took it with my camera which isn't up to indoor work...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 13, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> It's got a rather high rating
> Meat lover's haven
> The soup
> The salads
> ...


----------



## asp3 (Jun 13, 2020)

Moody clouds above San Jose City Hall April 2014.  There's one of those bike share stations mentioned in another thread in the lower right corner of the picture.  I didn't realize we've had them here that long.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jun 13, 2020)

Photos, taken from my front step.  Our village in Maine.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 13, 2020)

A street close to me.  That's a school.  Those are crab apple blossoms.  They don't last long.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 14, 2020)

asp3 said:


> They hold a chalk art festival in a park a few blocks from us.  Here's a picture from the 2014 festival.
> 
> View attachment 108145


There are some lovely lovely photos posted here. I just bought a book by a guy called David Zinn who creates brilliant art work and juggles with your mind because of the way he creates characters with chalk that make you think they are coming out of pavements etc. Not sure it's 3D exactly but they are very very clever. The book I have is Sluggo & Phil. ☺


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Jun 15, 2020)

This is early morning on Lake Superior.  Only about a 10 minute drive from where I live.
The lake moderates the weather.  Summer temperatures rarely get above 90 deg. F. Although Canada has adopted the metric system I cannot get used to temperature in C.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 15, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> This is early morning on Lake Superior.  Only about a 10 minute drive from where I live.
> The lake moderates the weather.  Summer temperatures rarely get above 90 deg. F. Although Canada has adopted the metric system I cannot get used to temperature in C.
> View attachment 109696



Great composition and wonderful exposure.  That is a very nice photo.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 15, 2020)

A very pretty sunset over a not so pretty location near our house


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

Sunset  on an overcast day on the local lake....


----------



## asp3 (Jun 16, 2020)

Almost sunset in downtown San Jose


----------



## Treacle (Jun 16, 2020)

Every time I visit this Forum I see the most beautiful photos, they really lift my spirits. Might consider taking up photography .


----------



## asp3 (Jun 16, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Every time I visit this Forum I see the most beautiful photos, they really lift my spirits. Might consider taking up photography .



It's easier than it's ever been before.  Most people can take good to great photos with their phone.  If you want to go beyond that there are a lot of very nice inexpensive digital cameras that take great photos.  The best thing about photography now is that you can actually see what you've taken right after taking it.  You don't have to turn in the film to be processed (or process it yourself) and then find out how you did.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Every time I visit this Forum I see the most beautiful photos, they really lift my spirits. Might consider taking up photography .


Thank you very much.  . Please do take it up... ... I take photos about 1/2 and half with my Camera and my phone. I prefer my camera for more precise shots...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

Our local gliding Club


----------



## Treacle (Jun 16, 2020)

asp3 said:


> It's easier than it's ever been before.  Most people can take good to great photos with their phone.  If you want to go beyond that there are a lot of very nice inexpensive digital cameras that take great photos.  The best thing about photography now is that you can actually see what you've taken right after taking it.  You don't have to turn in the film to be processed (or process it yourself) and then find out how you did.


Thanks


----------



## asp3 (Jun 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Our local gliding Club


Many years ago there used to be a glider port in the Napa Valley up near Calistoga.  I used to love seeing the gliders flying around the cliffs on the eastern side of the valley.  Real estate got too valuable and people didn't like the sounds of the planes taking off towing the gliders so it was closed probably about 20 years ago or more.  I never committed to doing a glider ride before they closed and that's one of the things I regret not doing that I could have done if I'd decided I wanted to and saved for that specific activity.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 16, 2020)

asp3 said:


> It's easier than it's ever been before.  Most people can take good to great photos with their phone.  If you want to go beyond that there are a lot of very nice inexpensive digital cameras that take great photos.  The best thing about photography now is that you can actually see what you've taken right after taking it.  You don't have to turn in the film to be processed (or process it yourself) and then find out how you did.


It's not really all that easy.  Recognizing subject matter.  Lighting. Composition, etc.  has to be learned. Of all? In my opinion.  Subject matter.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 16, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> It's not really all that easy.  Recognizing subject matter.  Lighting. Composition, etc.  has to be learned. Of all? In my opinion.  Subject matter.



I never said it was easy, I said it was easier that it's ever been before.  Although one has to learn about composition, lighting, etc... it's much easier to do that now than it was before because you can get almost instant results to see how what you did turned out.

I did take four semesters of photography related classes and two of cinematography in college so I have a decent theoretical background in those areas.  However I think that it's so easy to go online and post your pictures to be critiqued it will be easier to pick up those skills without having to take expensive college courses or other courses.

Also if one gets a camera with lots of different settings the manuals these days generally make it pretty easy to pick up the knowledge about how to use those features.

Depth of field and how to use it, the difference between using a long lens and a short lens (or being zoomed in or zoomed out) are somewhat more involved to pick up but it's possible to do so.  I do also think that having experience with 35mm film based cameras has given me a better understanding of the trade offs between aperture and shutter speed that seem more difficult to pick up with a digital camera.

I still think the bottom line is it's much easier to get decent photographs with today's digital cameras than cameras of the past.  I think that it is also easier for people to get photos they enjoy now than it was in the past.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 16, 2020)

Whatever the equipment you have that makes it 'easier', it still takes the 'eye'.  That's not learned. That's an innate ability not easily learned.  And it takes work.  Willing to get up early in the morning or go out late at night and in inclement weather. Being able to spot a great opportunity.  Etc., etc., etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

Our small  market town Square in autumn....


----------



## asp3 (Jun 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Our small  market town Square in autumn....



Very nice photo, it looks like a very homey location with the bike under the tree.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Very nice photo, it looks like a very homey location with the bike under the tree.


thanks Asp3... yes it actually is, it's just a little market town, not yet swallowed up by the London overspill


----------



## Treacle (Jun 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Our small  market town Square in autumn....


 I love the bicycle against the tree. It just adds to the picture of 'quaintness' if that makes sense ☺


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I love the bicycle against the tree. It just adds to the picture of 'quaintness' if that makes sense ☺


oh yes it makes perfect sense, thanks Treacle


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

The one and only village shop /store


----------



## asp3 (Jun 18, 2020)

This is the downtown flood plain of the Guadalupe River in San Jose after some very heavy rains flooded other portions of the city in 2017.  Normally the "river" is just a trickle during the late spring through to early autumn.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 18, 2020)

I didn't take this photo, and it is a photo although it does not look it.  Here is the center of the "business district" in my small neighborhood in NYC:


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 18, 2020)

One of historic buildings in Americus, GA.  Some of the buildings actually have the dates they were constructed as part of the facade.  Americus was founded in1832


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 19, 2020)

Painting from an old pic of Main Street in the little town where I grew up.  It still looked a lot like this when I was young other than streets were paved and vehicles were a newer make.







Most everything has been torn down now or converted to ugly storage units.  I moved back near to what's left of the town six years ago and still drive through from time to time. The loss of the old buildings ...esp the old train depot (doesn't show in the painting) makes me sad.   The little white building with the green roof was the first gas station for miles.  The owner of the first car in town built it when he bought his car.  Since no one else in town owned an automobile for several years, it took awhile for him to show a profit. 

The current owner of the old Corner Grocery building with the Coca-Cola sign got permission from the Coke company to keep the sign restored.  The building is now a laundromat.   Ironic that he has Dr. Pepper dispenser next to it...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

A windmill in a nearby village


----------



## asp3 (Jun 19, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Whatever the equipment you have that makes it 'easier', it still takes the 'eye'.  That's not learned. That's an innate ability not easily learned.  And it takes work.  Willing to get up early in the morning or go out late at night and in inclement weather. Being able to spot a great opportunity.  Etc., etc., etc.



I think we'll have to agree to disagree on this one.  I think that most humans are able to perceive what they consider beautiful and can learn what they can do to best capture that beauty with a camera.  I think it has more to do with learning to be more aware of whats going on around and in the same field of view of what they want to capture.  Then it takes learning how cameras work and how adjusting the way they capture the light that's coming into them to best represent what one finds beautiful.

I think the getting up early, enduring inclement weather etc... are only important if that's where one find's beauty.  There are plenty of beautiful scenes and images available during normal every day.  Once again I think one just needs to learn to be aware of what they find beautiful around them and then learn how to best capture it.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 19, 2020)

A sunflower I found in between the sidewalk and the street while walking in the neighborhood a couple of days ago.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I think we'll have to agree to disagree on this one.  I think that most humans are able to perceive what they consider beautiful and can learn what they can do to best capture that beauty with a camera.  I think it has more to do with learning to be more aware of whats going on around and in the same field of view of what they want to capture.  Then it takes learning how cameras work and how adjusting the way they capture the light that's coming into them to best represent what one finds beautiful.
> 
> I think the getting up early, enduring inclement weather etc... are only important if that's where one find's beauty.  There are plenty of beautiful scenes and images available during normal every day.  Once again I think one just needs to learn to be aware of what they find beautiful around them and then learn how to best capture it.


If you want to find out how 'good' your photography is, then enter contests against some of the best. I have.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 19, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> If you want to find out how 'good' your photography is, then enter contests against some of the best. I have.



This may be the source of our disagreement.  My definition of good in terms of people taking good photos was more of one where most people would go wow and say it was a good photo.  If the measure of good is being able to win (or place or show) in a photography competition judged by photo critics then I would agree that most people are unable to rise to that level of photography.


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi all - it's been a while.

One from my hometown...


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2020)

And another - the local park...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi OY...good to see you and your pictures again...


----------



## asp3 (Jun 19, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Hi all - it's been a while.
> 
> One from my hometown...



Lovely, wonderful reflection


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 19, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Hi all - it's been a while.
> 
> One from my hometown...



beautiful!  What is the location plz?  (I’m fairly new to the forum)


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> beautiful!  What is the location plz?  (I’m fairly new to the forum)



Wigan - North West of England - about halway between Liverpool and Manchester.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2020)

My sunflower with a bumble bee


----------



## asp3 (Jun 20, 2020)

Purple sidewalk a few blocks from our house under a jacaranda.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

Village Green


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

Our local Pub garden in the village  empty just after opening time at Mid-day.. weekend.. Very popular place which gets busy from opening until closing on a hot summers day..


----------



## asp3 (Jun 21, 2020)

Here are some ceramic heads in front of a house along one of the walks I do in the neighborhood.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Here are some ceramic heads in front of a house along one of the walks I do in the neighborhood.
> 
> View attachment 110482


Interesting neighbourhood you live in!


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 21, 2020)

Here's one from a local park last weekend.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2020)

Bush Clematis in Mauve


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

Our local nature reserve where people go to spot all types of birds..


----------



## asp3 (Jun 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Our local nature reserve where people go to spot all types of birds..



Although we regularly see and hear falcons, hawks and a lot of other birds in our neighborhood on really needs to take a bike ride to really get out to see more wildlife.  There are lots of water fowl around the southern end of the San Francisco bay which is about 10 miles away via bike paths and a little bit of street riding.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 22, 2020)

Sunset over palm trees from several years ago


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Although we regularly see and hear falcons, hawks and a lot of other birds in our neighborhood on really needs to take a bike ride to really get out to see more wildlife.  There are lots of water fowl around the southern end of the San Francisco bay which is about 10 miles away via bike paths and a little bit of street riding.


fortunately we have all of that on our doorstep more or less...certainly within walking distance


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 22, 2020)

Early afternoon.  On a bike ride. Stopped for a rest on a bridge.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 23, 2020)

When I took the picture I never noticed the reflection of the clouds in the water.  It was only after I got home and copied it from my cell phone.  So sometimes you get a surprise. There's a little weir just farther up and it's usually surrounded with fishermen when the rainbow trout run up from Lake Superior to spawn in the spring and they jump the weir to go farther upstream.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

Our nearest hotel/restaurant, which sits in the middle of the countryside surrounded by rivers, and farm animals   3 minutes drive from the house  taken in autumn


----------



## asp3 (Jun 24, 2020)

A beautiful succulent cactus from today's walk


----------



## asp3 (Jun 25, 2020)

An interesting flower in a tree from yesterday's walk.  I started taking my camera on my afternoon walk with the dogs in their stroller so I could get some pictures I couldn't get with my iPhone.  This is one of those types of photos.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

I took these today at the Marina....where our boat is moored... about 15  minute drive...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

taken on a sunny autumn day of which we get so many here


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 27, 2020)

Hollydolly,,, Could you tell us  more about the  house  boats that are in your pictures? 
Do they have kitchens, bathrooms?
Do people live in them year round?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 27, 2020)

A downy woodpecker


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Hollydolly,,, Could you tell us  more about the  house  boats that are in your pictures?
> Do they have kitchens, bathrooms?
> Do people live in them year round?


 Yes indeed, a Narrowboat  can range from about 35 feet long and 70 feet long ( the latter ours)... and the easiest way to describe them is to say they have everything an RV has but on the water.. , and yes people live in them year round. 

They have galley kitchens.. bedrooms, bathroom and shower rooms. Heating is usually wood burning stoves..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

The village church in the next village a few minutes drive away...or a 40 minute walk


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

My neighbours' organic farm


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Jun 28, 2020)

Treasures... Lincoln City, Oregon


----------



## asp3 (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunset with moon, 2016


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

the next village shop and tiny tearoom up the lane ... about 400 years old


----------



## charry (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jun 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> the next village shop and tiny tearoom up the lane ... about 400 years old



I love all of the cool old buildings around London.  I liked going to the Shacklewell Arms and The Victoria Dalston for shows when I was in London last year.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I love all of the cool old buildings around London.  I liked going to the Shacklewell Arms and The Victoria Dalston for shows when I was in London last year.


LOL...I'm so sorry but I have no idea what or where those places you spoke of are... London is a Very large place, and I live on the edge of a tiny town, and even tinier rural  village  20 miles outside of the city...  ..but I'm pleased you enjoyed your time here, I tend to just know all the usual well known areas of London..


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 29, 2020)

This is the center of the town where I presently live.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 29, 2020)

My condo ..


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 29, 2020)

Thank you, Hollydolly  for information about the  boats.
Have they been around   for a long  time?
Not a present day fad like  RVs here.

There are house boats  on a bay off Lake Erie , PA.
They  are passed  down to the next generation.

Actually houses on  pontoons  or  floats of some sort.
Believe  they are stationery.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Thank you, Hollydolly  for information about the  boats.
> Have they been around   for a long  time?
> Not a present day fad like  RVs here.
> 
> ...


Yes they've been around for at least 200 years, but not as homes or recreation vehicles as they are now, but working vehicles used to carry all sorts of goods but mainly coal and flour, from one end of the country to the other, before train tracks  and roads were laid as they are today, narrowboats and barges were the ideal way to get large quantities of essential goods transported directly up and down country..  Over the decades they've become more and more iconic, rarely ever used for transporting wares, and almost all are homes of one type or another. Some much larger than others.

Ours is the longest narrowboat.. at 72 feet ( 2 berth) ...  2 beds, one galley kitchen, shower room, toilet, livingroom..... but you can also have a wide beam.. ( think the difference between a single and double wide Static home).. but not as wide...

Mooring charges can be crippling depending on the part of the country where the mooring is... here in the south east it's eye wateringly expensive compared to the North. ..average price around here is anything up to 20k per year for a mooring, but  the charge is calculated  per foot length of the boat . ..The Initial  cost of a new boat designed by yourself, is around £150k ( ours was  designed by my husband many years ago to his own specification )..   but a doer upper can be as little as 10k, depending on where in the country it's bought..

Due to housing shortages in this country more and more people are choosing to live full time on the water.. and at the last count just on the waterways surrounding London there is more than 33,000 boats... (narrowboats and barges).. but they're popular throughout the whole country and of course  Holland as well


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My condo ..
> 
> View attachment 111577


If I was going to live in an apartment I'd like to live in that one!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> This is the center of the town where I presently live.View attachment 111572


That looks very English.. really pretty


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 29, 2020)

It is a typical Northeast University town which all seem to appear very English, Holly.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 30, 2020)

View attachment 111651


----------



## katlupe (Jun 30, 2020)

The firehouse about three blocks away.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 30, 2020)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 111658
> 
> The firehouse about three blocks away.



We have a firehouse about the same distance away here, but ours isn't picture worthy.  It's very austere and functional, however I do like having the fire station so close to us even if we do have to hear sirens from time to time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)

Our local canal


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 30, 2020)

Where I live.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 30, 2020)

Our train station.


----------



## charry (Jun 30, 2020)

At the end of my road....then walk up the to to top, and that’s my view...


----------



## katlupe (Jul 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> We have a firehouse about the same distance away here, but ours isn't picture worthy.  It's very austere and functional, however I do like having the fire station so close to us even if we do have to hear sirens from time to time.


Me too!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

Late afternoon as sun is sinking in Autumn in my lane....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Jul 2, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> This is the center of the town where I presently live.View attachment 111572


Looks familiar....Is it near the College?


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 2, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Looks familiar....Is it near the College?


Yes, Drew University is a couple of blocks away.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

sundown at the nearby Golf course


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

Our local Golf club, clubhouse Bar.. beautiful views..


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 5, 2020)

This is the Tear Drop memorial sculpture in Bayonne which is a few miles from us.  It was donated in honor of 9/11 from a Russian Sculptor who designed it right after the attack.  It is directly across from the site and the Statue of Liberty is just off to the left.  Not seen in this photo.  We visited it a couple of years ago and I found the name of someone I knew who lost his life when the 2nd plane hit.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

Our local Yacht club completely deserted during the pandemic Lockdown..


----------



## asp3 (Jul 8, 2020)

I loved the way the shadows fell on this house back in February.  There are lots of Victorian houses in the downtown San Jose area and I really enjoy them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)

This is Harriet, she's a nearby neighbour.. and such a lovely nature...


----------



## asp3 (Jul 9, 2020)

Here's a little yard art decorated for the 4th of July that I saw on yesterday's walk.  There are two of these heads, one on either side of their walkway and steps but the image of the two of them didn't really show the ties that well.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

Wild roses growing along the river bank


----------



## charry (Jul 9, 2020)

Another local beach 10mins away ..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 10, 2020)

Since we can get out and about again, we went for one of our favourite coastal walks.  A new path has been created, although no consideration has been given to a fence to stop you walking over the edge!

Pic 1 is a view of Crovie (pronounced Crivvy) which now consists mainly of holiday homes.  It's normally busy with holiday makers from all over the UK and Europe, but today it's very quiet.  Permanent population is 6.

Pic 2 taken from the same path is of Gardenstown, locally known by it's original name of Gamrie.  Once a busy fishing port, the harbour was too small for larger boats, so now there's mainly leisure craft and lobster fishing boats.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 10, 2020)

Here are some cacti in a front yard along my walk (not to far from the head with the tie I posted earlier.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

..and just to follow up with that, here are some flowering cacti from our neighbourhood in Spain...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

Sunny autumn afternoon on the nearby river....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

Local Cafe, almost next door to my Dentist...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

Apple Tree...






... and the windfall ........


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

getting ready to plant these


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

Our local Nature Park Lake, and weir...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

Weekend afternoon in one of the local pub gardens


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2020)

Winter in the village...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 27, 2020)

My village from high ground...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

Knights  in a mock battle at the medieval festival in our local market town


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 27, 2020)

The last real winter we had was in 2010...  This was taken at Christmas..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

Ours in winter also...


----------



## macgeek (Aug 1, 2020)

.

walking a friends dog


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2020)

macgeek said:


> .View attachment 116089
> 
> walking a friends dog


Ooooh, looks so much like our 2 late labs, Mackie and Moe


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (Aug 6, 2020)

*Taken a while ago, but I know you'll want to visit. 
*


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Sunny autumn afternoon on the nearby river....


*Swanderful, Holly, swanderful.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 6, 2020)

A windy day at our place 2011..
.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 6, 2020)

That was awesome Ken, video with the sound of the windchimes....I luv watching and hearing the wind, as long as there's no damage done.
Beautiful landscape and patio.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 7, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> That was awesome Ken, video with the sound of the windchimes....I luv watching and hearing the wind, as long as there's no damage done.
> Beautiful landscape and patio.


Thank you...


----------



## Ronni (Aug 7, 2020)

Two different views of our side yard.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 7, 2020)

The creek by my daughter‘a house where the grands LOVE to play, splash around, catch and release crawdads and tiny fish and frogs, and engage in all manner of make believe play! They would spend all day every day there if Mama would facilitate that.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 7, 2020)

A new coffee shop opened in my area.  Just a bike ride away.  We need masks to go in and order but then you can have your coffee outside.  The tables are wide and distances are within recommended .  Very neat and clean and everything is sanitized as soon as you leave for the next customers.  Nice flower arrangements all around the fence.  These are planted vertically.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2020)

Those look like ornamental cabbages in those pockets Cute idea.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 9, 2020)

Looking over my garden fence this morning.  A farmer gathering up the freshly cut hay  into neat rolls.....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

yup they're doing the same thing here, making hay.. I had a wonderful chance at a picture today with 2 tractors working in tandem, but they got behind a high hedge so I missed my chance at a picture of them, but here's what I took today after we got back from buying paint and related decorating stuff...















 I've just framed this picture.. That's my car out front. I took this  late this afternoon


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 10, 2020)

Hollydolly,   I don't see many square bales here these days.   Somewhere Mrs. L has a photo from the 1920/30's of her mother and her aunt as children sitting at the base of a haystack.  I must try and find it.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

A few more ..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 11, 2020)

Went to Cuden bay (North of Aberdeen) this morning.  Many years ago when there was railway, it was a busy holiday destination. One famous visitor was Bram Stoker who wrote at least some of 'Dracula' and other tales while staying there.  Now, as you can see, it's pretty quiet, but it does have a golf links rated mid way in the World's top 100 courses.

(Unfortunately the peace is interrupted by the numerous helicopters flying to and from the North Sea oil rigs.)



We stopped for a picnic a few miles north  at "Bullers of Buchan" .  This is a tiny hamlet beside a spectacular sea arch  with dangerous clifftop footpaths.  I'm afraid the local council doesn't appear to worry about  safety .



This was visited by Dr.Samuel Johnson and James Boswell in 1773 and is related in his journal of  "A Journey to the Western Isles",  when apparently Johnson walked round and over the arch.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 11, 2020)

For any of you feeling the heat I am posting a picture I took about 3 years ago in winter.
If you look closely in the tree you can see a robin sitting there.  The picture was taken in February and it's really cold here with freezing temperatures.  That tree is loaded with small apples.  The robin hung around all winter.  It's unusual.  I'm wondering where he went to keep warm at night.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Aug 12, 2020)

Warm summer.  Grapes will be nice this year if the birds don't get them first.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 15, 2020)

Stopped during a bike ride on the bridge.
The clouds were just right for a picture.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 16, 2020)

jaunty trumpet vine flowers in my backyard


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)

These are the ones we have in Spain @CinnamonSugar


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## -Oy- (Aug 18, 2020)

Horny cow!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 19, 2020)

Our garden is swarming with tiny toads at present, and then suddenly this frog appeared amongst them.  This is one of the few frogs that I've seen in the garden.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Linda (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 23, 2020)

911 said:


> I saved the best for last. Our pool. The pool guy didn't show up on Friday, so I had to clean it myself.
> 
> View attachment 107876


Now you're just showin' off 911 !!  Just kidding. I *love* your house! It's beautiful. How many rooms/ bedrooms?  I'm into house hunting shows and house stuff.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 23, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Our garden is swarming with tiny toads at present, and then suddenly this frog appeared amongst them.  This is one of the few frogs that I've seen in the garden.
> 
> View attachment 118803




I'm afraid of frogs, always have been. (Good photo though)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## hiraeth2018 (Aug 28, 2020)

Found this pup without the mom this spring on the beach nearby... happens often here. We are told to leave them be as most likely the mom is swimming in the waves looking for food.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 29, 2020)

Riding our bikes to and from a social distancing picnic with my son and his girlfriend we saw a few trucks like this.  Evidently they were running around the neighborhood, stopping at various places and the band on them played music.  There was some sort of event where people could sit on their front porches or lawns and hear some live music.  Unfortunately we found out about it too late.  The picture doesn't do the event justice, there was another truck with a five piece band that I didn't get a picture of.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 29, 2020)

I took this picture at our golf course on the way home but it didn't turn out the way I saw it.

In the distance is a mountain and the clouds were hovering over the top.  I needed a telephoto lens to do it justice.   Riding a bike lets you get to places you wouldn't normally go.


----------



## Jules (Aug 29, 2020)

The world has many beautiful places & I sure haven’t seen enough of them.  I’ll live vicariously through your photos.  Thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

We have lots of these (partridges ) in the woods and fields near the house, and many pheasants, and  pea-hens, also.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 30, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We have lots of these (partridges ) in the woods and fields near the house, and many pheasants, and  pea-hens, also.



Very pretty bird!


----------



## peppermint (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Aug 30, 2020)

peppermint said:


> View attachment 120475


  I don't remember what storm was


----------



## peppermint (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Aug 30, 2020)

Back yard....


----------



## peppermint (Aug 30, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Back yard....


----------



## Oris Borloff (Aug 30, 2020)

Local Landmark.


----------



## drifter (Aug 30, 2020)

Leaves


----------



## drifter (Aug 30, 2020)

Beginning to fall.


----------



## drifter (Aug 30, 2020)

On my patio.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## drifter (Aug 31, 2020)

Linda said:


> View attachment 118805


Whay a pretty scene! Wish I had this view.


----------



## dmadam47 (Aug 31, 2020)

Just joined the site today and first up looked for a photography group so looks like I found the right place.  I mostly like macro, Black and White landscapes.  I tried uploading a couple of B&W but said something went wrong.  Sooner or later I will figure the ins and outs of the place here.


----------



## drifter (Aug 31, 2020)

dmadam47 said:


> Just joined the site today and first up looked for a photography group so looks like I found the right place.  I mostly like macro, Black and White landscapes.  I tried uploading a couple of B&W but said something went wrong.  Sooner or later I will figure the ins and outs of the place here.


Welcome to the forum, dmadam. And what a great shot you have
opened with. It is simply beautiful and so well done.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi @dmadam47


Sorry your B&W photos didn't load. They have to be JPEG, here. Hope that helps.


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 2, 2020)

This is a Salsify head taken very close.  Looks like a giant dandelion take at the edge of the field where I live.


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 2, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Now you're just showin' off 911 !!  Just kidding. I *love* your house! It's beautiful. How many rooms/ bedrooms?  I'm into house hunting shows and house stuff.


Nice pool and place ol friend!  I just started my first thread since being her..."Black and White" photography.  I trying to learn my way around here.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

dmadam47 said:


> Nice pool and place ol friend!  I just started my first thread since being her..."Black and White" photography.  I trying to learn my way around here.


The pool and house belong to @911


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> The pool and house belong to @911


Sorry, I'm still getting used to the system here.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

dmadam47 said:


> Sorry, I'm still getting used to the system here.


Oh no need to apologise, I just thought I'd point it out to you, so you're aware


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

Taken in March just days before the lockdown began..the London bound train heading over the viaduct


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 3, 2020)

This is what I woke up to this morning.  The picture shows what kind of day it's going to be.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 6, 2020)

I saw this new historical marker in our neighborhood along the extended walk I take the dogs on on the weekends.  I thought it was interesting and taught me a bit more about the area I live in.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Taken in March just days before the lockdown began..the London bound train heading over the viaduct



That's LNER Class 91 no 91121 aka The Trainbow.




Class 91: 91121 LNER Newcastle Central by emdjt42, on Flickr


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> That's LNER Class 91 no 91121 aka The Trainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I didn't know that... all the way down here from Newcastle


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2020)

One of the old local traditional pubs still  open. .. always a warm , inviting cosy place to meet up with friends on a cold winter evening

Those which are left open  now..and many thousands have now closed down countrywide , there are very few left like those above, most have now been renovated to modern gastro pub/restaurants


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

One of the very few old fashioned  traditional sweet and tobacco shops left.....I took these photos a few days ago


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

3rd one from the sweet shop from a different angle..it's a very small shop. The owner  behind the counter made me laugh   with his mask on, he looked more like someone about to hold up the shop


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> One of the very few old fashioned  traditional sweet and tobacco shops left.....I took these photos a few days ago


On the shelf under the sweets, there are "Indoor Fireworks" .. are those similar to "Party Poppers" used for birthdays?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> On the shelf under the sweets, there are "Indoor Fireworks" .. are those similar to "Party Poppers" used for birthdays?


I don't know Pinks, I suspect they are


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 16, 2020)

This duck must have had young ones near by because it would let me get as close as I wanted.  I wanted to get closer, but I would have to walk through yards of poop.

I'll check later to see if they are swimming.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

yesterday....

Some geese at the garden centre...






Cottage in the village..






and some autumn work in the fields..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 18, 2020)

Brilliant colored cannas brighten up an overcast autumn day


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 18, 2020)

A couple of Henry Ford buildings. The far building was a water wheel mill, the near building was for storage. Henry Ford had many of these dotted around my area. They used soybeans in manufacturing when the auto industry was young.



Ford Buildingsa by telecast, on Flickr


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 20, 2020)

This morning on a walk on footpaths round the village.................

Ducks and geese on the village duckpond. the geese didn't hang around, but the ducks didn't mind us taking their photo.



Overlooking the village from the N.East.  Harvesting seems to be finished and ploughing has begun on some of the farms..


----------



## Pappy (Sep 20, 2020)

My sunrise photo this morning:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

On the way home this evening just as the sun was starting to go down, we passed the  village green in a nearby village , where a cricket match was in its last throws..( intended pun)..


----------



## drifter (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2020)

My humble abode yesterday.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2020)

With our lighthouse light on:


----------



## katlupe (Sep 21, 2020)

Some of the stores around the block from me yesterday.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 21, 2020)

Our vintage movie theater which I miss since the quarantine started. They show movies now at the fairgrounds like a drive-in, but I don't care to sit in a car to watch a movie.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 21, 2020)

From an hour long stroll in the woods this evening.

Fuji X-T1 : Fuji 35mm F2 WR


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> From an hour long stroll in the woods this evening.
> 
> Fuji X-T1 : Fuji 35mm F2 WR


do you live in the woods at the back of me ?


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> do you live in the woods at the back of me ?



Bit further North haha!


----------



## peppermint (Sep 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> 3rd one from the sweet shop from a different angle..it's a very small shop. The owner  behind the counter made me laugh   with his mask on, he looked more like someone about to hold up the shop


Holly, you have the best pictures....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Holly, you have the best pictures....


Oh bless you Peppermint, you're very kind...


----------



## katlupe (Sep 22, 2020)

The memorial at the park across the street.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

This always makes me smile.. hubs and I had been for a walk in our local park a month or 2 ago. We'd just walked around the stile, when I spotted this man get off his bike and lift it above his head to haul it over the stile..  why didn't he walk around or ride around as we did..?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

Chicks in the nearby village


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

Stream behind my house


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

Canada Geese on the river which flows into London from here  to give fresh water


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

Search and rescue Helicopter flying over my house..


----------



## Keesha (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Sep 27, 2020)

Alpacas in a farm just a few miles from my home.


----------



## oldman (Sep 27, 2020)

Black Angus


----------



## oldman (Sep 27, 2020)

*Sheep and Donkeys*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 27, 2020)

Do other areas/countries do this as well as Southern US... ?popular to dry/hollow out gourds and hang as bird houses for Martins.  Apparently they eat lots of mosquitos


----------



## Jules (Sep 27, 2020)

@CinnamonSugar, that’s such a clever use of gourds.  Never seen such a thing. 

@katlupe, your Main Street is the type I like to get out and wander around on when travelling.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Stream behind my house


That's a beauty!


----------



## katlupe (Sep 28, 2020)

The other side of my apartment building. This half has the Chenango Arts Council which includes a theater. Offices and a music instruction studio.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

The Shops in town this afternoon  .. or Stores.. for you A-merry-kins


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 124708
> Do other areas/countries do this as well as Southern US... ?popular to dry/hollow out gourds and hang as bird houses for Martins.  Apparently they eat lots of mosquitos


*They have gourd birdhouses up north too but I've never seen so many in one location.*


----------



## Keesha (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks for the likes folks..being able to get up close and personal with animals shows us what beautiful colours they're made up of.... that's what I like best


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)

This is a beach bar in my neighbourhood in Spain


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)

The lack of hairdressers didn't just affect people during locked...   a newly thatched store-room in the next hamlet has been waiting for ages for a trim


----------



## asp3 (Oct 10, 2020)

Sunrise over San Jose State this morning


----------



## katlupe (Oct 13, 2020)

I live on this corner with the Chenango County Court House across the street. This is the side of the court house.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)

in a nearby Hamlet


----------



## katlupe (Oct 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> in a nearby Hamlet


Wow, that is really big!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Wow, that is really big!


Actually it's smaller than many of the windmills here... but larger than the ones that are near me in Spain


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2020)

After a drizzly day, the raindrops on the spirea look like diamonds (photo doesn't do this justice).


----------



## P A Tracy (Oct 13, 2020)

Our Main St.


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 14, 2020)

A shot from the local small lake last week.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 14, 2020)

Halloween edition photos



People around are neighborhood are starting to put up colored light arches with purple and/or orange lights for Halloween.  This is just one example.   I'll also be adding pictures of the Halloween displays that people are putting in their front yards.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2020)

Flycatcher?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> Flycatcher?


I believe it is Deb.. I thought it was a yellow Jay when I took it.. but I think you're right


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I believe it is Deb.. I thought it was a yellow Jay when I took it.. but I think you're right



It's a female Grey Wagtail


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> It's a female Grey Wagtail


well...that's interesting , thanks OY...  it's so tiny, and it flits soo fast under the bridge where it makes it's nest above the waterfall, I was lucky to get the picture tbh


----------



## asp3 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Oct 16, 2020)

I love the dog skeleton at the bottom right corner of the image.  These people also have an elaborate lighting display that's coordinated with music for Christmas.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2020)

Fired my lawn service people as they just got to darn sloppy with a negative attitude. New young man started yesterday and did a beautiful jog. He’s a keeper.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 18, 2020)

this looks like it should be a spring pic but these scrubs bloom in the fall... variety of camellia, I think... some are white or dark pink, like the black cherry soda I used to drink as a teen.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 18, 2020)

Here's another set of Halloween arches.  We're seeing them quite a few places around our neighborhood.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2020)

Christmas  Tea in the supermarket already


----------



## katlupe (Oct 20, 2020)

Yesterday in the rain took these photos. Sadly our vintage theater is displaying their anger over losing their business. I will miss them.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

This is a local guy who has 7 dogs of the same breed.. they are so beautiful and so well behaved .. this day when I saw him at the retail park, he only had 5 with him


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

Obeying social distance at the riverside pub outside seating....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)

My neighbours' horse... no need for a Guard dog when this pony is around...


----------



## katlupe (Oct 25, 2020)

I went for a ride on Jazzy around the park.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 25, 2020)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 130077
> 
> I went for a ride on Jazzy around the park.



Beautiful image!  Wonderful composition.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 25, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Beautiful image!  Wonderful composition.


Thank you!


----------



## katlupe (Oct 30, 2020)

On the way to the store this morning. Leaves all over.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 6, 2020)

Not my exact neighbourhood it’s in the city area of Adelaide


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)

The railway  viaduct


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 7, 2020)

This is our town center.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2020)

Main St.
.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)

Taken at the farm  today..these cute little fellas..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

snapping pictures behind the beach huts


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Not my exact neighbourhood it’s in the city area of Adelaide View attachment 132291


Is that the Torrens River, @Kadee46?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2020)

Brackett Park





ESPN (partial scene)


----------



## Kadee (Nov 12, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Is that the Torrens River, @Kadee46?


Yes its behind the Adelaide Uni that’s on North Tce  [USER=3474]@Pinky[/USER


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

My home is bottom left..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2020)

A heron on top of a tree, down by the canal...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (Nov 13, 2020)

asp3 said:


> View attachment 128551
> 
> 
> *That must have been some diet!  *


----------



## asp3 (Nov 13, 2020)

This morning's sunrise.  I love this time of year.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2020)

asp3 said:


> View attachment 133238
> 
> This morning's sunrise.  I love this time of year.


We don't see cloud formations like that here.


----------



## asp3 (Nov 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We don't see cloud formations like that here.



They're actually quite common here, but one doesn't always get the good sunrise to light them up.  I think it's because we get a marine layer in from the ocean here either from the north down San Francisco Bay or from the south and Monterey Bay.  The clouds generally burn off after the sun comes up.


----------



## asp3 (Nov 15, 2020)

I had a wonderful walk with the dogs this morning, very relaxed and serene.  I was treated to some wonderful shadows and light and took some pictures I really like.  It's not everyone's cup of tea for photo style, but I like them.


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 15, 2020)

This is Labelle Park, which is a 20 acre city park in Columbia Heights where I live.  Our condo property borders the park and is therefore essentially our backyard.  We work with the city from time to time to decide who will repair an adjoining fence or trim weeds or whatever.  This is a summer picture when the fountain is running.  Now, we have snow on the ground and the fountain is silent.

Tony


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 15, 2020)

A view of our town from a hill 4.5 miles away. Taken on a Sunday afternoon stroll today.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Nov 15, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> A view of our town from a hill 4.5 miles away. Taken on a Sunday afternoon stroll today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kadee (Nov 15, 2020)

I took a few photos this afternoon while was quite close to the city  ( Adelaide )

City of Adelaide skyline ...Taken with my old iPhone  7 

Our Torrens river that flows from the hills ( rainwater ) right through the city to the sea
However the Torrens has a weir so it never runs dry


Royal Adelaide Hospital which is only about 3 years old


----------



## Kadee (Nov 15, 2020)

The area where I took the photos is parklands / golf course / the weir 
Bronze possum


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

My friends' Garden


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

The beach , 10 minutes from my house in Spain


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 16, 2020)

Our elementary school.  The statue of the WWII soldier in the front has the names of those killed in that war from our town.  The soldier is supposed to have a rife in his hands, but kids kept swiping it, so they don't replace it anymore.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 18, 2020)

A gorgeous autumn day in GA.  Brisk breeze, low humidity, trees turning...  this is the kind of day for which ppl in the south persevere through summer


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 19, 2020)

This is a lake up the hill behind my house where I grew up.  Gone now and Walmart is there.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> This is a lake up the hill behind my house where I grew up.  Gone now and Walmart is there.
> View attachment 134117


How sad....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 19, 2020)

Our courtyard view from the parking lot.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2020)

One of the larger buildings in my condo community


----------



## Liberty (Nov 19, 2020)

Trees are turning color on our property!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 19, 2020)

This was the view from my patio last year. Unfortunately, these colorful flowers were not planted this year. The small ones in between remained, with more added. They grow pale lavender colored flowers.


----------



## john danson (Nov 19, 2020)

From my kitchen window


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 22, 2020)

Apologies if I posted this before....  It was  taken in the village of Buriton in Hampshire - just north of where I used to live.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 22, 2020)

Neighbor's home, where they decorated for every holiday imaginable.  House was torn down last month.  We enjoyed these decorations since my childhood.  House was built either late 1700s or early 1800s.  Fell into neglect and disrepair with last owners.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

Village church


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

Our usually very busy pub..completely deserted during the pandemic Lockdown


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

This picture was taken using  a very old fuji that I had some years ago. We were at our local market town's medieval fete...and fair


----------



## asp3 (Dec 5, 2020)

A few fall flowers I've seen on walks over the last few days.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 5, 2020)

Cool lighting on the 1968 Olympics statue.  While walking through San Jose State this morning the sun was reflecting off of one of the building lighting up the number on the statue of Tommie Smith and John Carlos.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 9, 2020)

There's a murder of crows in our neighborhood now taking turns feeding in a persimmon tree in the area.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 10, 2020)

River near our home in Wisconsin


----------



## katlupe (Dec 11, 2020)

Across the street from my apartment. Our court house. Took this picture yesterday from my mobility chair.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2021)

Our youngest son and his wife outside their new to them home..
.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Our youngest son and his wife outside their new to them home..
> .
> View attachment 142990


is that  all, one house ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> is that  all, one house ?


Yes...Here is the fireplace..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes...Here is the fireplace..
> View attachment 143138


wow!! that's one beautiful house, that would cost millions here...


----------



## asp3 (Jan 4, 2021)

Yet another late season rose from the neighborhood.  I've noticed a number of roses that are still blooming these days.  There's one variety of white rose that I've seen in several locations that all seem to still be blooming.

I saw this one yesterday while walking the dogs.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 4, 2021)

Camellias in bloom over the back fence...  the color is like raspberry sorbet


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Yet another late season rose from the neighborhood.  I've noticed a number of roses that are still blooming these days.  There's one variety of white rose that I've seen in several locations that all seem to still be blooming.
> 
> I saw this one yesterday while walking the dogs.
> 
> View attachment 143162


Lucky duck!!!  It will be months before I see another one


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 143176
> Camellias in bloom over the back fence...  the color is like raspberry sorbet


Oh my gosh...you guys are killing me with these pictures. How many more months before May????


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes...Here is the fireplace..
> View attachment 143138


Tis Beautiful!!!  Look how content the cat is!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Tis Beautiful!!!  Look how content the cat is!!!


Yes, and its only his second day in his new home!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Our youngest son and his wife outside their new to them home..
> .
> View attachment 142990


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 5, 2021)

A couple of years ago I had a hip replacement. My surgeon recommended exercise, but to avoid impact exercise like jogging or running. Cycling and swimming both rotate the hip and help recovery. One of my favourite cycle rides takes me through the forest on the trackbed of a former railway line. After closure the track was lifted and then treated to allow horse riders, cyclists and walkers access to the forest away from the traffic. There was one station on the line and that is now a popular watering hole. Here's two photos, one of the station and the other as it is now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2021)

Alicante region of Spain where we have a second home


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 5, 2021)

911 said:


> Front. A few grandkids and neighbor's kids sitting in driveway at Memorial Day Cookout.
> 
> View attachment 107875






911 said:


> Front. A few grandkids and neighbor's kids sitting in driveway at Memorial Day Cookout.
> 
> View attachment 107875




You have a beautiful home, how I love the colour. My wife tells me it's called New England Grey. We don't have the luxury of a swimming pool but you can have a paddle in the river Avon, as long as you don't mind sharing the water with the brown trout.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2021)

The Mark Twain House in Hartford, CT


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 22, 2021)

We've had some flooding here. This is my local country park. The bench you can see the top rail of is about 3m above the usual water line.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jan 28, 2021)

Early November picture taken down the road apiece where I stopped to grab a fall color picture for another forum thread.






The bike is in the picture because on that other, adventure-related forum, having your steed in the picture is highly desirable, if not a necessity.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 30, 2021)

asp3 said:


> This topic is for people to share photos they've taken in their neighborhood.  I'll let everyone use their own definition of neighborhood, but I'd like to make sure you consider an area smaller than what you would consider your region.  Personally for me my neighborhood is the area of San Jose where I feel I can easily walk there and back home.
> 
> My first picture is one I took this morning.  I don't know what struck me about this scene, but I really wanted to capture it in a photo.  I was taking the dogs on our weekly forced march where I take them to and through San Jose State which is about a 2 1/2 mile round trip.  These are some interesting plants outside the Art building on campus.
> 
> View attachment 107599


OMGoodness. These are so cute!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 30, 2021)

The buildings toward the center of the photo are all within walking distance from me. Our development is nestled in the center near the cluster of bright yellow lights.


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 31, 2021)

A shot from a walk along the local canal yesterday. We have 22 Locks in under 2 miles of the Leeds & Liverpool canal.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2021)

Just a pretty morning in my neighborhood.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

The outside yard  seating area of one  of our favourite pubs...sadly closed due to lockdown..


----------



## Linda (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 4, 2021)

Daffodils are always a cheery sight !!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Feb 6, 2021)

Wildflowers blooming at our front door now:


----------



## Liberty (Feb 6, 2021)

Jim and Rosy...she "hogs" the bed:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2021)

@Liberty... we have an old TV kids show here called Rosie & Jim....

about 2 rag dolls who live on board a narrow boat...


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


Nice!  I will see your tree heron and raise you a heron gone fishing.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> @Liberty... we have an old TV kids show here called Rosie & Jim....
> 
> about 2 rag dolls who live on board a narrow boat...


That's so cute.  Thanks Holly.  Rosie is a big dog and Jim is a big guy...lol.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2021)

Liberty said:


> That's so cute.  Thanks Holly.  Rosie is a big dog and Jim is a big guy...lol.


is rosy a labradoodle like ours ? it's hard to tell between doodles and cockapoos these days .. she looks so sweet ...


----------



## Liberty (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> is rosy a labradoodle like ours ? it's hard to tell between doodles and cockapoos these days .. she looks so sweet ...


Yes, she's a big Labradoodle.  She was supposed to be a "red" or "apricot" one, but she never turned color as a puppy.  She's goofy...lol.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Yes, she's a big Labradoodle.  She was supposed to be a "red" or "apricot" one, but she never turned color as a puppy.  She's goofy...lol.


this was our biggest doodle.. we lost him aged 13 in 2018.... he really was a big lad.. I took this picture just one week before he died of his last stroke, he was such an amiable, stoical old guy 







this was taken the afternoon of the evening he died...






We still have 2 doodles... and a chihuahua 

here are the doodles when they were all under 4 years old..all different sizes...


the black one stan has more poodle in him than lab, as you can see..he's a miniature doodle.... and the second eldest he's now tunred 12...


----------



## Liberty (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> this was our biggest doodle.. we lost him aged 13 in 2018.... he really was a big lad.. I took this picture just one week before he died of his last stroke, he was such an amiable, stoical old guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are gorgeous dogs.  We lost a big German Short Haired Pointer years ago from stoke. He was 13 or 14.
Don't you just love big dogs?!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 11, 2021)

Not showing the village in it's best light...  The road has been cleared of snow, but the pavements haven't.
The house on the left is probably the oldest in the village, built around 1760.  The one on the right used to be a grocery store, but was converted to a dwelling house and is now being renovated.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 13, 2021)

Our 11 year old, 6-speed, sun-and-wind-in-your-face appliance out in the yard. 






Taken a few years ago, this "happy car" does wonders combating the ageing process.  With a little good fortune, I'll still be driving it when I am 90.  Just getting in and out of it exercises a good percentage of your creaky joints, helping to keep you spry.  The sensory stimulation your brain gets while riding with the top down is not trivial.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 13, 2021)

Texas speed bump:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

Reflection of narrowboats on the canal


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 15, 2021)

Blue tit sitting on top of the lilacs in my garden last spring


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 15, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


>


What a perfect New England scene!


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 17, 2021)

Winter picture of the old neighborhood, which is in the next town over.






Moved there in 1978 from Illinois.  Downsized and moved out in 2018.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

One species of geese out of many in our local river....we think they're greylag...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

Spring has sprung and the daffs are out....


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 1, 2021)

The 1700s home and workshop of a noted, local clock-maker of that era.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 1, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> The 1700s home and workshop of a noted, local clock-maker of that era.


@JonDouglas you are giving me a bad case of New England fever with all these beautiful pics!


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 1, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @JonDouglas you are giving me a bad case of New England fever with all these beautiful pics!


Thank you @CinnamonSugar!  I greatly enjoy posting riding photos that others find interesting, beautiful, restful, and/or educational.  I guess I am trying to return the favor/gifts given to me in still being able to get out, ride and take such photos.  Also, it's fun.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

New England really is glorious I have to say....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

Can hardly believe we had thick snow last week


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 2, 2021)

Taken this afternoon just prior to sunset, these are our neighborhood deer.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 5, 2021)

There are several homeless encampments in my neighborhood. These are a couple that have grown right along the main street, just a few blocks from my comfortable little apartment. I took them bags full of toothbrushes, toothpaste, soap and disposable razors, and a couple cases of bottled water, but they still asked me to take these photos from a distance, which I respected.



As you can clearly see, one of the problems with most of these camps is trash. There aren't any trash receptacles at the camp pictured at your right, and none of the businesses nearby will allow the homeless campers to use their dumpsters.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

Our neighbours' farm


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 13, 2021)

my yard in bloom.  Bottom one is Confederate or Carolina jasmine


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 13, 2021)

Backyard blossoms opened overnight!


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 13, 2021)

Springtime view of the bank barn that's just down the road.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 13, 2021)

Sacramento midtown street art.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 21, 2021)

Gotta say, our little city (big town?) really cares.....rather deeply


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 28, 2021)

Delete for now...pic not loading


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## AnnieA (Mar 28, 2021)

Driveway camping today.    Temps mid 60s, great baseball game on the radio, this view from my van slider door ...no need to travel today!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 29, 2021)

Dogwood blossoms in Georgia


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

Taken a few days ago...

Meet  the neighbours









spingtime at our local park..







from the garden ....


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


Which one's yours?


----------



## digifoss (Apr 5, 2021)

Mount Taylor Motel, just east of town...


----------



## Keesha (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## digifoss (Apr 5, 2021)

Ok, that wasn't a very attractive picture, here's one of our mayor Modey Hicks, on the right.  


and Route 66 is our main street, nope not my chevy but thanks for asking..


----------



## Lizzie00 (Apr 5, 2021)

*Street art in downtown Deland:
*


----------



## digifoss (Apr 5, 2021)

Mt Taylor, from south of town facing northeast


----------



## Nathan (Apr 5, 2021)

View from our backyard, to the south:
Winter

Spring


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Which one's yours?


Ours isn't in that picture...


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 7, 2021)

after the a strong wind broke the tree in half!


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 12, 2021)

An April view of our road taken just up the hill from us.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


That looks like a good ‘Pooh sticks’ bridge, @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> That looks like a good ‘Pooh sticks’ bridge, @hollydolly


haha...you're absolutely right....


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 13, 2021)

This morning


----------



## Keesha (Apr 13, 2021)

Two migrating swans who’ve shown up here every spring for the last 4 years


----------



## Pappy (Apr 14, 2021)

digifoss said:


> Ok, that wasn't a very attractive picture, here's one of our mayor Modey Hicks, on the right.
> View attachment 158437
> 
> 
> ...


We drove through Grants in 1958 on our way home to NY from CA.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 15, 2021)

There’s a “Jurassic Park” vibe to the new sprouts on my sago palm


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2021)

Can't remember if I posted this before...


----------



## digifoss (Apr 29, 2021)

A sunrise not far from here, early last winter


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

My favorite neighbors.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2021)

Mine too.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2021)

View from our living room window last night


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 162423
> My favorite neighbors.


yes I have some of those as well...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 3, 2021)

One of the hydrangea blooms in the garden at my house after a rain shower this AM


----------



## Keesha (May 9, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 11, 2021)

Irises in the back yard of my rental


----------



## JonDouglas (May 11, 2021)

View from the front step of our carriage house domicile:






The tree belongs to our neighbor to the west.  There's an old farmhouse and barn across the road whose land has mostly been subdivided.


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2021)

Beautiful irises Cinnamon


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 11, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Beautiful irises Cinnamon


Thanks Keesha.


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2021)

Today while walking the dogs on a trail we came across this sign which I really appreciate. They get to the point but with humour.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 15, 2021)

A house around the corner from me




Local shopping center


----------



## asp3 (May 15, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 165103



Looks gorgeous, what's that body of water?


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Looks gorgeous, what's that body of water?


Thanks! The Atlantic Ocean


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2021)

Bald eagle  
We have lots around here


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Bald eagle
> We have lots around here
> View attachment 166053


Hey, they belong down here!


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Hey, they belong down here!


Sorry. I’ll tell them that as they soar by but I’m not sure they will listen.  lol


----------



## Keesha (May 22, 2021)

Today we discovered where these two bald eagles are nesting so hopefully there should be lots more pictures.


----------



## Keesha (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Pam (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Sliverfox (May 24, 2021)

Iris & columbine,, this morning


----------



## AnnieA (May 26, 2021)

My temporary neighborhood (campground) for the day.  View from the vantage point of my pillow.  #vanlife   

Distortion is from the back doors bug screen.


----------



## Kadee (May 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 166302
> 
> View attachment 166303


So which one do you own @Keesha


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> So which one do you own @Keesha


None. We only have canoes and kayaks. My husband would like to get a plain row boat someday maybe. These boats are a bit much for us. I’m just attracted to boats and lighthouses. They are cool looking.


----------



## Kadee (May 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> None. We only have canoes and kayaks. My husband would like to get a plain row boat someday maybe. These boats are a bit much for us. I’m just attracted to boats and lighthouses. They are cool looking.


I will have to see if I can drag out a few lighthouse photos we took while traveling around Australia in our caravan for 2 years 
that was way back between June 2004 to July 2006  after we sold our home in the city Of Adelaide
 ( (suburb) and  before we had our current home built .

We have 100’s of photos all taken with a new digital camera (back then) we bought as we started our travels it had ( has) a whopping 4 g  storage capacity and cost us $700
We still have it , it is a tiny camera you can fit in your top pocket 
Im properly better off starting a new thread   @Keesha however it will take time to dig out photos 
that are all ( mostly ) on and very well indexed on Hubbies laptop due to my old laptop being sooooo slow


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I will have to see if I can drag out a few lighthouse photos we took while traveling around Australia in our caravan for 2 years
> that was way back between June 2004 to July 2006  after we sold our home in the city Of Adelaide
> ( (suburb) and  before we had our current home built .
> 
> ...


That’ sounds like a plan. Why don’t you start a journal or photo album. I’d love to read about your Australian adventures and see your lighthouse pictures.

Plus I find photos very artsy. It’s nice turning a photograph into a painting or pen & ink drawing. Anyway Ive got to sleep. You dig out all those photos.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 1, 2021)

Picture looking across the street that was taken today with the new drone high above our driveway:






It was too windy to go any higher.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 2, 2021)

day lilies in my home yard


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

My lupins


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2021)

My place this morning coming back from my walk. 6am.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

Pappy said:


> My place this morning coming back from my walk. 6am.
> 
> View attachment 168775


Looks like it's still almost dark at 6am Pappy...Sunrise here is at 4.40am....


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Looks like it's still almost dark at 6am Pappy...Sunrise here is at 4.40am....


About 5:30 here the sun starts peeking over the ocean. Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 15, 2021)

The community farm barn up the road:


----------



## katlupe (Jun 16, 2021)

The Mexican restaurant along my route to the store. I don't think you can eat inside anymore. People line up outside.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 16, 2021)

The library is directly across the street from my apartment building.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 17, 2021)

Red hot poker  Is there another name for this plant?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Red hot poker View attachment 169592 Is there another name for this plant?


(Kniphofia uvaria)...we have lots of those growing in our neighbourhood


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks Holly,,my neighbor gave me the plant several years ago.
It wasn't   growing well where it was,,put them up by road,, they are doing great there.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 19, 2021)

One of the bronze Beatrix Potter figures in my garden... Benjamin Bunny peeking out from under his hat

(perspective:  he’s less than six inches high)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 27, 2021)

This handsome fellow was enjoying the sun outside our church this morning


----------



## katlupe (Jun 28, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 169888
> One of the bronze Beatrix Potter figures in my garden... Benjamin Bunny peeking out from under his hat
> 
> (perspective:  he’s less than six inches high)


I love him!!!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 28, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I love him!!!!


I have Mrs Tiggywinkle, Jeremy Fisher, and Peter Rabbit, along with a couple others.  Lots of great memories of reading those wonderful stories to my kids


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 30, 2021)

Its hard to see the tiny black out line on this eye Lash Lily


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 1, 2021)

My Stargazer Lilies are in bloom.  We are supposed to get rain later, so i thought I should get a picture before the rain makes them droopy.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

Just waiting for mine to start blooming again HFL... ^^

Macro photo of a toadstool growing through the cherry bark in my garden...






Looks like some tiny critter has been nibbling on it...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2021)

Couple of days ago, this company was lifting something out of my neighbors back yard.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> my neighbor gave me the plant several years ago.
> It wasn't growing well where it was,,put them up by road,, they are doing great there


That looks nicer in *your* picture than in the catalogs where I've seen them.
Do you think it's a sunnier location now that it likes, or more gravel soil, with more drainage? What do you think makes it do better, there in that spot?
I have had some plants that have done better in less nutritious soil, than richer.

All of these photos are great, that each one of you posted here!


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 4, 2021)

*Respite From Rain*: Holy moly, the clouds broke and the sun cam out a while ago. I was so desperate to see some sky that I took the drone out onto the driveway and flew it up just to see the blue sky against the horizon. From above, the neighborhood is mostly trees.






Behind the house, to the right in the picture, there's nothing back there except more trees and, eventually, a pond.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2021)

Self explanatory


----------



## katlupe (Jul 10, 2021)

A picture I took of the park on the corner from my apartment. All my photos are taken from my mobility chair so not spectacular.
This is a spot we all like to sit and enjoy some outside time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

katlupe said:


> A picture I took of the park on the corner from my apartment. All my photos are taken from my mobility chair so not spectacular.
> This is a spot we all like to sit and enjoy some outside time.
> 
> View attachment 172998


Great people watching space...


----------



## katlupe (Jul 10, 2021)

Another view of the corner park from the sidewalk. Along the back bed it has wild strawberries that come up every year.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

It's nice that they have done some interesting plantings, there.
They are good for both people and the environment, in the neighborhood!
The water features add to it, as well.

I actually love your street views, of these photo's, that make the viewer feel like we are right there.

I like the lighting and shadows, and all the details, too.

They are nice photos, and would make great puzzles, as well!


----------



## katlupe (Jul 10, 2021)

Kaila said:


> It's nice that they have done some interesting plantings, there.
> They are good for both people and the environment, in the neighborhood!
> The water features add to it, as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kaila!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 10, 2021)

On my walk this morning:


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 10, 2021)

*The Fool On The Hill*:   I went to the highest hill in town, got out the drone and took the following picture.  Why?  Just because I was happy to see a nice evening sky (no rain) over the neighborhood.  







We live in the valley behind the 2nd treeline to the far left of the picture.  The house is a little over a mile away by straight line or 2 miles by winding road.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 13, 2021)

In the spring, this hydrangea outside my rental was producing pastel blue-and-yellow blossoms.  Now the blooms are dusky lavender and soft green.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

This was my daughters' mountain property in Spain until she sold it 6 months ago  and returned to England

The property is actually at the top of the mountain..I took the photo from an opposite mountain.. and the road you can see behind is actually 20 minutes drive on an unmade track  ... from the property..

The whole of the property on the left of the picture belonged to my DD.. 5 acres in total of the Campo ..., and although you can't see it she was separated from her neighbours with their small Casitas   over on the far  right by a deep ravine...


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 13, 2021)

My house is in the white circle.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 13, 2021)

Looking north from the same spot, a better picture.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 13, 2021)

This building is on the corner opposite the little park I showed you (with the water fountain). It is being remodeled inside and I found 2 videos about it and the building next door by the new owner. It is amazing inside but a lot of work. I guess the clock was moved from where it was set up for years after it fell during a storm and landed on a married couple and killed them. This is a side shot of the building where the clock is now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

In our village in Spain, every few years the Mayor hosts a free feast of Paella for the residents..it's held on a very hot July day and the heat from the Giant pan cooking the rice, and all the fresh meat and fish, is like a bonfire... but everyone stands around watching for the hour it takes to add 12 ten gallon buckets of rice, buckets of chopped chicken, rabbit, prawns,  tomatoes , water, stock  and spices...

It's all free and we sit at trestle tables in the market square.. with a plate, a French  baguette and a Cold Beer or Cold soft drink each..by the time the food is ready you can't see for the crowds of people hoping to get a free meal


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 18, 2021)

I was able to stop in at the Anglican Church after their service and the head Warden, Sam, graciously showed me around.  This is the church I posted outside pics of earlier in the spring



these are the windows that face the street 




this is the altar at the other end.  They’ve been doing a major renovation, hence the plaster work. It is a very historic church, this building is right at 100 yrs old.  So beautiful


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

This is my hollyhocks which grew suddenly  overnight to this height.... amazing because it's still in it's little pot....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

Haystack making time ,..in the little field..












..and in the big field next door to it..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 21, 2021)

In Plains and Americus, GA, you’ll see flower beds with ‘Rosalind Carter Butterfly Trail,’ providing our winged friends with a place to stop off.   (@asp, if u pop in to SF, this is for you )


----------



## Pam (Jul 22, 2021)

Youngest son and grandson took me for a little trip out yesterday to nearby Roa Island (population 100). Started off with ice creams then sat and watched people getting the ferry across to the nearby island (population 10) which has the ruins of a fortress built in the 14th century by the Abbot of Furness Abbey to guard against pirates and Scots raiders . It also has a pub and a very popular place for camping during the summer months.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

Taken yesterday....my neighbouring farmland..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

The Boardwalk restaurants  at the Mall....


----------



## feywon (Jul 26, 2021)

Looking East from hill on my place between our house and the road.  Hill not as high as at seems, i cropped our roof out of this so the perspective makes it seem to be shot from higher.  Neighbors' farm/homestead visible past their fields.  But those mountains---that's what decided me on this place.  They are a frequent subject--day, night, sunrises and sunsets if i turn west, rainbows spanning the valley in the afternoon, moonrises.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> In our village in Spain, every few years the Mayor hosts a free feast of Paella for the residents..it's held on a very hot July day and the heat from the Giant pan cooking the rice, and all the fresh meat and fish, is like a bonfire... but everyone stands around watching for the hour it takes to add 12 ten gallon buckets of rice, buckets of chopped chicken, rabbit, prawns,  tomatoes , water, stock  and spices...
> 
> It's all free and we sit at trestle tables in the market square.. with a plate, a French  baguette and a Cold Beer or Cold soft drink each..by the time the food is ready you can't see for the crowds of people hoping to get a free meal


I remember this!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

Going from the top field to the bottom field on our lane....


----------



## katlupe (Jul 28, 2021)

In the park across the street today. These butterflies did not want to be disturbed.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 28, 2021)

These signs were made by children for some kind of project at the library. They were along my path in the park.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 30, 2021)

Just a farm that's a little west of us.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 30, 2021)

A worker working on the court house windows today.


----------



## charry (Jul 30, 2021)

Views from my old house .......


----------



## charry (Jul 30, 2021)

Views from my house now .....


----------



## charry (Jul 30, 2021)

My eldest sons house......


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 30, 2021)

Australian Grevillia, Misty Pink, just picked from my drab winter garden.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 30, 2021)

Made a new friend on my bushwalk today


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Made a new friend on my bushwalk today
> 
> View attachment 176312


cute...what _is_ that little fella ?


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 30, 2021)

He's a kookaburra Holly
He laughs a lot.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> He's a kookaburra Holly
> He laughs a lot.


oooh I've never seen a real kookaburra... how sweet......I remember when we were kids singing...


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 31, 2021)

The New Forest, like the rest of the UK, had it's railway ripped up back in the 1960's. Today the forest's roads are constantly congested. But for tea lovers and railway enthusiasts alike, there's a great watering hole at one of the former stations. They serve cooked meals too, and if you prefer a freshly made coffee, or something alcoholic, that's on the menu as well.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 3, 2021)

The old train depot (now town museum) in Montezuma GA. driving north to Warner Robins


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 3, 2021)

From some neighborhood flora:


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 3, 2021)

*We're In The Green*: This is an aerial shot I took today while testing the drone The view is looking north by northwest at our neighborhood. The house is about 3,700 ft. looking straight ahead from the drone's position. It's well into the trees and not by the pond.






The main purpose of this flight was to test the drone's flight parameters.  The drone would sometimes not get very far before starting to lose signals from the controller.  I found it needed the iPhone's Wi-Fi turned off, even though you'd get a message saying to turn it on. Problem solved.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *We're In The Green*: This is an aerial shot I took today while testing the drone The view is looking north by northwest at our neighborhood. The house is about 3,700 ft. looking straight ahead from the drone's position. It's well into the trees and not by the pond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the reflection of the clouds in the water.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 3, 2021)

NY Jets HQ and training complex.  Just down the street from where I live.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 12, 2021)

Milk weeds growing in one of the beds in the park.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 13, 2021)

The library yesterday looked so inviting.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2021)

The canal behind my house. Actually, they are large drainage ditches to keep our area from flooding on those monsoon Florida rains.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 13, 2021)

I took this in February, 2019 when we got a few inches of snow. A rare occurrence here in AZ at 3500 feet elevation but it does happen. This is a picture of our crepe myrtle tree with a hummingbird sitting on a branch. I felt so sorry for the poor thing.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 13, 2021)

Can you guess who/what was our visitor during one night when we lived in PA? Our bird feeders were cleaned out and the shepherds hooks
were bent down to the ground.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2021)

Colleen said:


> Can you guess who/what was our visitor during one night when we lived in PA? Our bird feeders were cleaned out and the shepherds hooks
> were bent down to the ground.
> 
> 
> View attachment 178508


I can't identify the prints .. but they look like bear paws. Do bears eat bird seed?


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 13, 2021)

Bears like black oil sunflower seeds.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 13, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I can't identify the prints .. but they look like bear paws. Do bears eat bird seed?


Yes, they were bear tracks and yes, they ate the sunflower seeds from that feeder.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 17, 2021)

Poking around the town cemetery; most of the stones have dates from mid to late 1800’s.  Trying photo techniques and taking pics of various details.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 29, 2021)

Strolling around Americus this AM, enjoying the nice breeze and having fun discovering details


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Strolling around Americus this AM, enjoying the nice breeze and having fun discovering details
> 
> View attachment 181015View attachment 181016View attachment 181017


Love that little kettle on the mail box...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Love that little kettle on the mail box...


Me too, @hollydolly ... pass the scones please


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 29, 2021)

had a special visitor in my yard this afternoon


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2021)

I think I may have posted this before.. sorry if I have.. this is my neighbours horse at the front gate.. fortunately the gate is locked..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 2, 2021)

one of the creeks in the country on the way to see a patient.   It’s not muddy; many of our streams in the south have a brown color from tannins leached from various natural sources, mainly pine needles


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 6, 2021)

There's a footpath at the back of the street where I live and the parish council have thoughtfully provided a seat where you can sit and admire the view.   It's harvest time here and this is the view...



This year we planted some flowers as well as vegetables.  They're past their best now, but these are my favourites. (they're Gazanias)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2021)

sundown over the lake


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 9, 2021)

The Angel Trumpet flowers in my neighbor’s backyard.  The blossoms are at least six inches long


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

I love angel trumpet flowers...sometimes you can get a real big show of them and they look spectacular @CinnamonSugar


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I love angel trumpet flowers...sometimes you can get a real big show of them and they look spectacular @CinnamonSugar


This bush had a lot more blossoms, @hollydolly, but a thunderstorm knocked a bunch of them off


----------



## katlupe (Sep 17, 2021)

At the Colorscape Chenango Arts Festival last Saturday.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

katlupe said:


> At the Colorscape Chenango Arts Festival last Saturday.
> View attachment 184329


love that yellow car


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

A Corner of Covent Garden London.summer before Covid


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

These the fishing boats and the fishing nets  at the port near my home in Spain...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2021)

katlupe said:


> At the Colorscape Chenango Arts Festival last Saturday.
> View attachment 184329


I sure recognize that street katlupe. Just about where I had my bike accident many years ago. Love my home town.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 18, 2021)

Aerial, night view of neighborhood and surrounding areas.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Aerial, night view of neighborhood and surrounding areas.
> 
> View attachment 184505


pretty... I love night views of anywhere tbh, I always think everywhere looks lovely and cosy at night...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

This is the lake in the park near our Spanish Casa..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 3, 2021)

I think this is called Firebush locally… it can grow to about 10 feet and puts on quite a show in the fall with the blazing orange berries.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 187160
> I think this is called Firebush locally… it can grow to about 10 feet and puts on quite a show in the fall with the blazing orange berries.


they look like an orange version of our Rosehips don't they ?...


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 3, 2021)

Sun trying to get over the mountains, my yard this morning.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2021)

I can't remember if i posted this picture, I know I've posted others taken at the same Medieval Fete we visited in our neighbourhood castle grounds some years ago.. 

The medieval seamstress...


----------



## MrPants (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm quickly learning that when I go out to a store or anywhere else in the community I'm currently living in, I need to make sure I have a half hour or so to spare as there is a canal that runs the length of the city and when ships are traversing between Lake Erie and Lake Ontario (around Niagara Falls) they use this Welland Canal which has a series of lift bridges. It's fascinating to watch the first time or two but gets old real fast  


I just need to learn not to be in a hurry I suppose


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

Maybe I can consider this my neighborhood because I did walk to this location. Obviously taken from an upper floor.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 18, 2021)

Blooms and natural stuff in my yard this afternoon…







top to bottom… loropetelum blooms

Cedar berries

Birch bark

drift roses


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 15, 2022)

Photos from your neighborhood​

Not my neighborhood, but this scene in Shirakawa Japan came across my screen when I logged on



Reminds me of Whoville


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 16, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Not my neighborhood, but this scene in Alaska came across my screen when I logged on




Makes me wanna get a baby musk ox to run around the house

However, they do grow rather large

Maybe I best not

I'm enough for my lady to put up with


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2022)

Flying over my house this morning....

There was 3 of them but the sun blocked the 3rd so I couldn't get a clear pic of it...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 30, 2022)

Our streets finally being repaved.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 3, 2022)

Took a stroll in the residential area after lunch and before the rain started.  Our Japanese magnolias got hit with a hard freeze at just the wrong time so many of the flowered trees are a bunch of brown, shriveled blossoms. But I did find one bush that had some pretty flowers.  I love the color


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 13, 2022)

Daffodils bobbing in the breeze in my yard


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Daffodils bobbing in the breeze in my yard
> 
> View attachment 208386


we've got snowdrops but no daffodils yet...


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 13, 2022)

Used to be my view in Fall til condo tower was built.... park Lake Ontario


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2022)

My neighbours' horse and field...when it's not winter time..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 5, 2022)

The azaleas are a-blooming in the park


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 211669
> 
> The azaleas are a-blooming in the park


wow already ?... are you having really nice weather ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> wow already ?... are you having really nice weather ?


Seasonal for us… 70’s mainly.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 9, 2022)

My rental is owned by a retired minister and his wife…. This is the bird house in the front yard backed by azaleas


----------



## john19485 (Mar 9, 2022)

around my place


----------



## MrPants (Mar 9, 2022)

My current rental place .............................

Nothing goes to waste around here. Even an old pair of boots is repurposed


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 10, 2022)

Strolling Americus in a summer morning…


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

On Sunny morning like this one, I'm reminded that when I lived in Spain, every morning I would go to the market.. There would be a bustling crowd and I would meet up with friends at the cafe's and bars.. by 2pm it was all over and everything was closed..

I can't believe I took this photo more than 10 years ago... I miss it a lot


----------

